# protest filed at west branch in big bass champs



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

this circuit looks to be well run my heart goes out to the tournament directers in this case. its sad that directers work so hard to run a clean tournament and have guys act in such a way that a polyografe needs to be administered to insure that all was clean. the out come of this polyograph will be interesting to say the least. altho i dont know about a polyograph test i do think it helps keep our sport clean. my hats is off to these directers for the effort to keep our sport a clean run event.


----------



## beagle52 (Apr 15, 2007)

Whats the protest about ?


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

they didnt say i am sure after the test the whole story will come out.they didnt even anounce who was protested. there was alot of scutle butt in the parking lot but dont know for sure.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kind of a shame that it has to go to the poly...why can't people just fish because they love to fish? I have won tournaments and I have lost them....everytime though I have fun because I get to do something I love...no point in cheating or getting in a fight over


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Do you have the results and weights of some of the top teams?


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Reel Man said:


> Do you have the results and weights of some of the top teams?


These are approximate from memory at weigh in...

OVERALL
1.Tom & John Whitaker 22lb.
2.John Shriver & Ed Hankins 21lb.
3.Bo Pfeiffer & Wally Masink 17 or 18lb.

Whitakers had top bag at Portage with 18 1/2lb. (5 fish)
Shriver & Hankins had top bag at West Branch with 10 1/2lb. (4 fish)


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> Kind of a shame that it has to go to the poly...why can't people just fish because they love to fish?


if people were fishing these tournaments just to fish and have a good time there wouldnt be any money on the line.............unfortunately when there is money up for grabs some people will cheat ..............and on the other side of that too is someone will almost always be a sore loser and accuse people of cheating when they cant win..............that is the bad part of fishing tournaments for money there will always be SOMEONE who isnt happy with the results.


----------



## bassjerk (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the protest is about the fact that some team wieghed-in 15to 19 lb in the last 5 tourny at portage during a though bite. Sounds kind of fishy. Lol


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Wow........we were among the last ones to leave the tourney Sun. and didn't even know that this went on


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

WB185Ranger said:


> Wow........we were among the last ones to leave the tourney Sun. and didn't even know that this went on


Mike Smeltzer made the announcement at what would be the awards presentation. He announced the official "unofficial" results but no money or plaques were handed out pending the outcome of the polygraph.

To Mike's credit he did not name the accuser or the accused. Really not important at this point. Innocent until proven guilty is how I feel about.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

We saw the handouts of the 1st-3rd places for the year (Congradulations Cullin and Hankins!!!!), but went to a guys truck to get his business card, thats how we must have missed the whole thing.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I think its usually more the "sore loser" that causes this than the fact that someone actually cheated. Will be interested to see how this all shakes out. Be sure to keep us posted!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i would say if guys dont like ........ the best thing to do is dont fish anything that they fish.


----------



## bassnnn (Feb 25, 2007)

What


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

lets move on....


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

You guys have to be very careful about speculating, in a very serious manner, about someone's character publicly. Especially on a website with 20,000 members and who knows how many lurkers. 

Once again, I don't know them and I did not fish that tournament but please be carefull how close to mud that you drag peoples names when all you have is a suspicion. I would wait for the Tournament Directors results before I said any names out loud. It's only fair.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> You guys have to be very careful about speculating, in a very serious manner, about someone's character publicly. Especially on a website with 20,000 members and who knows how many lurkers.
> Once again, I don't know them and I did not fish that tournament but please be carefull how close to mud that you drag peoples names when all you have is a suspicion. I would wait for the Tournament Directors results before I said any names out loud. It's only fair.


Agreed 110%!!!!

Innocent until _proven_ guilty.

While some of you think you have a good idea of what or who, remember your just speculating. No names have been dropped by the tournament director so let's just wait for the final decision.

I remember many years ago being accused of cheating in a club because I had won seven events in a row. We didn't even fish for money, just 4 x 6 plaques! I'd quit fishing before I'd even consider doing anything dishonest, even for a million bucks! There was one sore loser who didn't like it. The guy never even practiced, just showed up every two weeks and fished.
To make a long story short, the rest of the club members basically came to my defense knowing me as a person and an angler but I can assure that having that label as a "cheater", no matter how untrue it might be, can cut right to the bone and it's no fun trying to carry on with that spectre hanging over your head.

Let's just be careful.
If someone if found to be dishonest then we'll drag 'em through the mud!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> You guys have to be very careful about speculating, in a very serious manner, about someone's character publicly. Especially on a website with 20,000 members and who knows how many lurkers. Once again, I don't know them and I did not fish that tournament but please be carefull how close to mud that you drag peoples names when all you have is a suspicion. I would wait for the Tournament Directors results before I said any names out loud. It's only fair.


looking thru the post i didnt see any one call any one a cheater or throw mud . just speculating on what the protest was filed about. like i said if you dont trust some one just dont fish tournaments they are in then you can feel safe.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Cull'in said:


> Agreed 110%!!!!
> 
> Innocent until _proven_ guilty.
> 
> ...


knowing you as a person in a situation like that i would stand by your side anytime. i do think that who ever filed the protest must have had more than just sore feelings considering if the person passes the test then who filed has to pay for the test.


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> looking thru the post i didnt see any one call any one a cheater or throw mud . just speculating on what the protest was filed about. like i said if you dont trust some one just dont fish tournaments they are in then you can feel safe.


Then don't speculate!

It's clear from this thread and others you have a problem with a certain person. That's fine and dandy just keep it off these boards.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Triton20X said:


> Then don't speculate!
> 
> It's clear from this thread and others you have a problem with a certain person. That's fine and dandy just keep it off these boards.


you have no more rights to tell me to stay off a thread that i started than i have of telling you or any one else to stay off of it. i havent accussed any one of any thing nor have i slung mud period. all i did was say in the beginning of this thread that its a shame that tournament directers get put in these situations. i am entiled to my opinions the same as every one else including you. also i havent posted i have a proublem with anyone on any thread here or else where so you to are speculating


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hopefully the person if in fact is proven guilty, can't sleep at night and can't bare to show his face ever again in front of the solid core of honest tournament anglers we are lucky to have in Northeast Ohio


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

mikeshookset said:


> also i havent posted i have a proublem with anyone on any thread here or else where so you to are speculating


Really?
I posted this on another thread......

*Bad Bass Champs...Portage 9/13 

Congratulations to all the winners!

1st...John and Tom Whitaker...16.08 lb.
2nd...Justin Makin and Craig Smith...11.94 lb.
3rd...Scott Stevens and Jim Tunder...11.71 lb.
4th...Chris and Wayne Clemence...9.77 lb.
5th...Dan Klein and Ray Maynard...8.97 lb.

Ed Hankins and John Shriver (10th place)...2009 Points Champions. *

Your reply was this.......

*congratulations to second place down and to the points champs all nice guys!*

Don't know if your on some kind of witch hunt or not but it sure seems that way!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

Triton20X said:


> Really?
> I posted this on another thread......
> 
> *Bad Bass Champs...Portage 9/13
> ...


and where in there did i say i have a proublem with any one? i just conratulated guys i wanted to congratulate. there you go speculating again. as far as witch hunt maybe you are the one on a witch hunt . i started this thread talking about the position protest put directers in. then of all the replys i am the only one you have said any thing to?


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok Guys. This is your warning. OGF will not be used as a tool for badmouthing, personal attacks, etc.


----------



## fish22 (Aug 27, 2009)

mikeshookset said:


> i havent accussed any one of any thing nor have i slung mud period.


It appears you did so here.



You started out ok, but once you post any names, it can be considered accusing or slinging mud.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright. This one has gone far enough. 

Thread Closed.


----------

